

Facebook hires Apple UI design manager - salimmadjd
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2012/06/21/facebook-hires-apple-ui-design-manager-among-two-dozen-other-positions-this-week/

======
salimmadjd
From, [http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/22/facebook-recruits-apples-ui-
de...](http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/22/facebook-recruits-apples-ui-design-
manager/)

As for Weeldryer’s work at Apple, he certainly worked on at least iWeb as he
is listed as an inventor on several Apple Inc filed patents including iWeb for
iPad, multi-touch and gesture related inventions, as well as a number of
security related patents. His LinkedIn lists his specialties as: Industrial
Design, Interaction Design, User Interface Design.

